# ACOG update



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Based on manufacturer’s reputation and feedback from this forum I purchased a ACOG from Optics Planet. The same model the USMC issues. Hey. If it’s GI issue it should be durable! The scope arrived today and I am very pleased. Excellent quality and very well built. BUT! :vs_cry: The eye relief on the 4x32 models is only 1.5 inches and that just doesn’t work with my face and glasses. There are small ‘ears’ molded into the back of the eyepiece. Every shot would recoil into the nose bridge on my glasses.

But Trijicon makes a 3.5x35 that sports a 2.5 inch eye relief. So I’m going to call Trijicon and find out exactly which model 3.5x35 most closely matches the USMC issued scope. Then I must go thru the hassle of a return and exchange. I’m not looking forward to trying to return ship a package this time of year.

So bottom line....... this is a good quality scope but shooters with glasses may want to consider eye relief before ordering.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I wear glasses, too.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have never had trouble with eye relief before with scopes, Eotechs, or any other red dot sights. But this one is a problem.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You may be able to keep the Acog by buying and using this?



> Trijicon ACOG Extended Eye Relief Picattiny Rail Adapter with Colt Style Thumbscrews


https://www.opticsplanet.com/trijicon-acog-extended-eye-relief-picattiny-rail-adapter-with-colt-style-thumbscrews.html


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

RedLion said:


> You may be able to keep the Acog by buying and using this?
> 
> Thanks for the thought, but this will not work. I would still only have 1.5 inches between my eyeball and the scope lens.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

RedLion said:


> You may be able to keep the Acog by buying and using this?
> 
> https://www.opticsplanet.com/trijicon-acog-extended-eye-relief-picattiny-rail-adapter-with-colt-style-thumbscrews.html


Did it really say $152 for that. Do people actually buy one????


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Designed for M4 weapons. Army has been issuing them for some time now They are effective once you get them figured out. Master gunners are hitting 800 yards with M4 and the ACOG.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I use the LaRue mount to bring the eye relief back.
You may be able to see it give about an inch to inch and a quarter more relief
https://www.larue.com/products/larue-tactical-acog-rco-mount-lt681/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I use the LaRue mount to bring the eye relief back.
> You may be able to see it give about an inch to inch and a quarter more relief
> https://www.larue.com/products/larue-tactical-acog-rco-mount-lt681/


Nice set-up, but you should knock 4-6" inches off the barrel.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Nice set-up, but you should knock 4-6" inches off the barrel.


I have two SBRs, 8.5 and a 9 inch barrel in 300BLK.
Soon, I will get an upper 556 in 11.5"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I have two SBRs, 8.5 and a 9 inch barrel in 300BLK.
> Soon, I will get an upper 556 in 11.5"


Very nice.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Guys! No disrespect..... but eye relief is the distance between your eyeball and the scope lens. It doesn’t matter where your scope is mounted on the gun. Forward, rearward, or even on top of the flash hider. The eye relief distance doesn’t change. Where you mount the scope affects your ability to get your eye into position to properly use the scope, in my case 1.5 inches away from the glass.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes, I understand eye relief. I had to use the one I mentioned due to the way I lean into the rifle. I cant lean as far forward as I would like, so I got the LaRue as it brings the scope closer to me to properly see through it.
People that use body armor etc use it too as the armor pushes rifle forward.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cantilever type mounts have been around a long time , both one and two peace ones . They allow you to get tour eye relief and still maintain a good hold. But as mentioned if the Scope is 3.5 relief you still need that.
Here you see a one peace Votex and a two peace P Series. The two peace offers more options. And they can be mounted in either direction or each peace can be mounted in different directions to fit your needs.. But in the end the reason for them is to get the proper eye relief for the scope and allow you you have a good hold on the weapon and check weld. I have had good luck with the P Series on Ar type weapons.
AR was designed for getting the node right up close to the charging handle. Due to the low recoil a lot of eye relief was not needed. This made for a good strong hold. The adjustable stock made the weapon and sights fit each shooter better.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have had this new acog on and off my ar15 three times trying to get this thing to work. I’ve tried hard to get comfortable with it. I even researched photos on the internet. I see lots of people (and military) using this scope withglasses. But regardless what I do, the scope still touches the nose bridge on my glasses when I have the proper sight picture in the scope. Maybe the shape of my face is causing the problem, NO COMMENTS PLEASE! So tomorrow it gets returned for a different model.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have had this new acog on and off my ar15 three times trying to get this thing to work. I've tried hard to get comfortable with it. I even researched photos on the internet. I see lots of people (and military) using this scope withglasses. But regardless what I do, the scope still touches the nose bridge on my glasses when I have the proper sight picture in the scope. Maybe the shape of my face is causing the problem, NO COMMENTS PLEASE! So tomorrow it gets returned for a different model.


 I understand what your are saying. Just for the heck of it have you tried changing your check weld by putting something on the butstock to rasie your sight picture up a bit that often allows you to move back a bit. Another reason adjustable stock are so nice to have.


----------

